# Dawgs and Gators Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

gators moving the ball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

gators miss 35 yard field goal


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Speaking of "wide right",  Hardin is classic Gator. 



Lord at the mullet on that youngin.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

IF we can depend on UF stopping itself all day we might be okay.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

We stink


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> IF we can depend on UF stopping itself all day we might be okay.



Treon Harris gives me migraines.

Luckily you guys decided to go backwards on your first drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

We are doing a pretty good job of stopping ourselves too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Run the ball with Douglas on 3rd and 17. Sheer genius.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Run the ball with Douglas on 3rd and 17. Sheer genius.



Yep..... genius. ......


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

"These are not two offensive juggernauts we are watching"


Our favorite announcer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs!



That avatar has to be one of the best on this forum.









Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Uga is getting blown off the ball early.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

I believe if we ran that same play 5 more times we might get a yard.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

We stink


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Stupid...roll your QB out and give him the option to run are throw...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Can we put the Douglas game plan on the shelf for right now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Sony Michel must be hurt


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

I honestly don't think we have a game plan Charlie. .....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sony Michel must be hurt



Wrist injury? ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks like it


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

Somebody is going to have to take control of this game. They're just trading punts.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Interception


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Well there you go.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank God we have a defense, as Harris is terrible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Interception



Fire somebody.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Why are not letting FB roll out of the pocket


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Touchdown florida


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

We still need 1 more special teams score....and we get the kick blocked and our stud kicker gets a personal foul on the runback...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

That extra point could be huge in a 9-6 game


Thug Gators.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> We still need 1 more special teams score....and we get the kick blocked and our stud kicker gets a personal foul on the runback...



CJM needs to control the mullet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Davis scares me every time he fields a return.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

We will never score 6 points. If we do I will be totally shocked.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Bauta seems pretty solid to me so far.  Yeah he misread a coverage, but that's fixable.  Harris out there killing all of Jacksonville's earthworms isn't going to get it done for us.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

We stink


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

There's 1 you can't blame on Schotty.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Pathetic, absolutely pathetic.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the worst UGA offense in 40 years.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

What in the world has Hicks done to CMR where we won't hand the ball off the him? He used to be golden for short yardage.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Fb!!!


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

I know everybody is happy Bobo left!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

They can keep BoBo just give us Friend back and anybody as an OFC would be better.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

This ought to be fun to watch starting at the 3 yard line.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Calling it now.

We've ended every possession this half on your side of the field.  If we can't get 1 defensive score and anything out of the offense, you guys win this football game once they open up a little and let Bauta throw the ball.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

I will say Bauta seems to have better control. He at least looks like he knows what he's doing!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

deerbandit said:


> what in the world has hicks done to cmr where we won't hand the ball off the him? He used to be golden for short yardage.



this...x10000


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Well


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Ramsey is a better punter than he is a QB


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Ramsey for SEC punter of the year!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Can the D step it up again?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

This definitely looks like two teams ready for go to the SECCG and then the NC


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Well that's the game


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

Well that's a wrap on this one!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

66 yards pass. TD gators 13-zip gators for those in deer stands.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 31, 2015)

rut roh


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

This stinks.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

We suck!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Need 1 defensive score now and I can hit my stand by half time, come on defense.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 66 yards pass. TD gators 13-zip gators for those in deer stands.



I should have gone to the stand.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Let's just run it up the middle every play then punt.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Need 1 defensive score now and I can hit my stand by half time, come on defense.



That'll do


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Intercepted and 5 yards from a pick 6 by Florida


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

When it rains, it pours. Oh well, next year .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

2 INT's and 0 rushing yards for FB!!! Yes sah gimmick


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Run.....nothing,lets try again.....run....nothing....okay let's pass even though they know we are goi,g to pass and they are going to rush us.....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Touchdown gators


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

20-0 gators


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

If Ga doesn't score by half it just may be over


----------



## alphachief (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogs look terrible...gates look very beatable...love it!


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

I knew better.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm ready for a change.I'm sick of watching us get out played and out coached


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

Resica said:


> I knew better.



so you got in the avatar bet too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm ready for a change.I'm sick of watching us get out played and out coached



Every year


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

If a team has 2 weeks off and looks this sloppy is it the teams fault or the coach's?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

I love my dawgs but I just had to turn it off. We need a change BAD in Athens


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If a team has 2 weeks off and looks this sloppy is it the teams fault or the coach's?



It's the coaches responsibility to have them prepared


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2015)

Dawgs suck. That is all. Back to hunting.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

This^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Dawgs have some serious problems.


Top ten recruiting classes for how long?

Your 2nd string qb is your punter
3rd string qb is starting
1st string qb is the signal caller.

Dadgum boys, hunker down or this thing is going to get UGLY.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

It's already ugly


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Dawgs need a change at the top^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs suck. That is all. Back to hunting.



the fawns and does are in extreme danger


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

Look I've said this before... God is trying to tell Mark Richt he wants him somewhere other than coaching football at Georgia! Why else does everything Richt does blow up in his face? I don't know another coach who appears as snake bitten as CMR!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

The Dawgs will not score in this game


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If a team has 2 weeks off and looks this sloppy is it the teams fault or the coach's?



Richard teams have always come out like this after a bye week


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs will not score in this game



That may be. Still don't wanna see Lambert trot out there under center


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Richard teams have always come out like this after a bye week



And that is a very big problem....


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

As promised in the stand before 530, come on magic hour.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> As promised in the stand before 530, come on magic hour.



Hope you get a one...good luck on


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't worry guys. We'll keep running the same three or four plays in the second half. They will work for sure this time


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> As promised in the stand before 530, come on magic hour.



Im up a tree too.
just thought id drop by and say good luck!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

My wife just asked why would a young man want to play for UGA when there are better teams to play for


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> As promised in the stand before 530, come on magic hour.



Might wanna keep your phone on.


Uga just ran the kickoff back. TD Dawgs


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Hope you get a one...good luck on



Some knucklehead next door just shot 3 times, I'm thinking that one is safe


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might wanna keep your phone on.
> 
> 
> Uga just ran the kickoff back. TD Dawgs





Thug


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might wanna keep your phone on.
> 
> 
> Uga just ran the kickoff back. TD Dawgs



Phone will stay on, but if we blow a 20 point lead, I'll be glad I was in the deer woods


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Phone will stay on, but if we blow a 20 point lead, I'll be glad I was in the deer woods





Unless Ga comes out on fire I think you'll be alright.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

With treon Harris at qb nothing would shock me.  You guys only think you've seen an Amoo rant.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Im up a tree too.
> just thought id drop by and say good luck!



Good luck, more importantly be safe.


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you got in the avatar bet too.



I did not. Didn't see it. Did you?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm in the woods to. Can yall update the score once in a while that is if it changes


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm ready for a change.I'm sick of watching us get out played and out coached



You're right. All you ever hear is, if the talent is there the coach doesn't matter, Bologna. Look at Harbaugh and the Florida coach. First year, big difference with players that were there.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Good luck to all yall hunting!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

This is one of the worst Georgia teams in a while


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

20-3


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Coulda/shoulda gone hunting


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

I would be hunting I've missed 4 days of work with the flu so I'll hand out candy to all the Bama and GATA kids!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Anybody see Chow Ming beating that cow bell?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

This is ugas year!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs have some serious problems.
> 
> 
> Top ten recruiting classes for how long?
> ...



Will someone show this to CMR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is ugas year!



You're going to make them mad. Watch out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Dadgum Uga.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe CMR will go to Miami.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You're going to make them mad. Watch out



ID hope this game makes them more mad. Especially that goofy hs fake punt.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

How stupid can this coaching staff be......


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Did anyone not see that fake punt coming?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> ID hope this game makes them more mad. Especially that goofy hs fake punt.



Nah

This is GA football

8-4

9-3

No mad about that


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Where is browning smacker?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> ID hope this game makes them more mad. Especially that goofy hs fake punt.



Whats even more pathetic than this game is that UT thinks they are back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Maybe CMR will go to Miami.



Ain't gonna work.


Could you see CMR in those projects talking about how he runs a clean program?

He'd get shot.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Whats even more pathetic than this game is that UT thinks they are back



See


Told you


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Anybody see Chow Ming beating that cow bell?



Yes! He was gettin with it lol. The best part of this whole game


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Whats even more pathetic than this game is that UT thinks they are back



 See us opposing team fans on here don't even have to comment..yall make yourselves look bad enough!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> See
> 
> 
> Told you



Wrong again bama boy..... I am not mad. Just stating the truth......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> See
> 
> 
> Told you



They'll get it one of these days


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> See us opposing team fans on here don't even have to comment..yall make yourselves look bad enough!



But you did comment.

Just saying


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Wrong again bama boy..... I am not mad. Just stating the truth......



Oh

Okay


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> How stupid can this coaching staff be......



Not knocking yall as I hoped Uga would win, but CMR is desperate and it shows. Almost as if he or his staff have no idea what to do.


Yes Bauta gives them more options at qb but they threw him to the wolves in this game. Just a complete offensive meltdown for Uga.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Good luck dogs 

Maybe the QB play gets better today


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow that was a gift from god to Florida


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Or the coaching


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> See us opposing team fans on here don't even have to comment..yall make yourselves look bad enough!



Kinda like UT is back........


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't gonna work.
> 
> 
> Could you see CMR in those projects talking about how he runs a clean program?
> ...





I could honestly see that in Liberty City or Overtown.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not knocking yall as I hoped Uga would win, but CMR is desperate and it shows. Almost as if he or his staff have no idea what to do.
> 
> 
> Yes Bauta gives them more options at qb but they threw him to the wolves in this game. Just a complete offensive meltdown for Uga.



Not knocking at all UGA is a mess and it starts with the coaching staff...

You know it says a lot when the leading tackler and leader FOR the defense FOR UGA is from UAB....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 31, 2015)

C'mon Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> C'mon Dawgs!



We are giving it all we got sir.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Not knocking at all UGA is a mess and it starts with the coaching staff...
> 
> You know it says a lot when  leading tackler FOR UGA is from UAB....



But we can't fire Richt. I mean, who is available out there right now?


There was nobody available for Florida last year either.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I've watched UGA for a while now, and I can honestly say this is one of most pathetic team's I've seen in a while. These guys play with little to no emotion; and our Offense is one worst I've ever seen at UGA. If Richt is still close to a legitimate coach (which I don't believe he is anymore), he'd fire this OC he hired last year. This guy cannot coach or scheme.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> C'mon Dawgs!



Thanks for the support but its, Not going to happen


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

What's up bbh1? Where ya been?


----------



## Davey (Oct 31, 2015)

Pitiful!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

I know UGA and Bama have a stable of RBs, but Florida isn't in bad shape either. Thanks to the recruiting of CJM, we added Jordan Cronkrite and Jordan Scarlett this year. They're both getting playing time and looking pretty good.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> What's up bbh1? Where ya been?



I only come around to troll Richt now.  . Not much man. You?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 31, 2015)

I would love to blame Richt for this game, but he's not the dummy who tried to field a punt inside the 5 and managed to give UF a TD, he's not the one who threw 4 passes who hit the WR's in the hands and they dropped.  He's not the one who held onto the ball when Malcolm Mitchell was wide open and managed to get his arm hit and threw an interception that was returned to the 3 yard line.  That being said, it was desperation to put Bauta out there, it was desperation for the stupidly designed fake punt, it's his offensive line who is getting whipped, and he hired Schottenheimer, who is a huge bust.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

It's the special teams coach's fault that Davis tried to field that punt.....oh wait


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I only come around to troll Richt now.  . Not much man. You?



Just trying to finish school while fishing and hunting as much as possible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I could honestly see that in Liberty City or Overtown.



No doubt about it.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I would love to blame Richt for this game, but he's not the dummy who tried to field a punt inside the 5 and managed to give UF a TD, he's not the one who threw 4 passes who hit the WR's in the hands and they dropped.  He's not the one who held onto the ball when Malcolm Mitchell was wide open and managed to get his arm hit and threw an interception that was returned to the 3 yard line.  That being said, it was desperation to put Bauta out there, it was desperation for the stupidly designed fake punt, it's his offensive line who is getting whipped, and he hired Schottenheimer, who is a huge bust.



Blah,blah,blah.....he is the coach the one who teaches them,the one who is supposed to have them ready for this type of a game....HE IS TO BLAM FOR THIS GAME


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks like some of those Gator girls have been at home stress eating the last few years.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like some of those Gator girls have been at home stress eating the last few years.



They're just getting ready for winter.......or the rut


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm off the support train for CMR


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

You got to catch that one


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

When/if Godwin has a qb that can throw a semi accurate ball, he will be a beast.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

You'd think the head coach is in charge of teaching a player when and when not to take a fair catch. Inside the 10 was a no no when I played. Coaches put you in drills to learn to catch the ball consistently. I have 2 broken crooked fingers from wr drills.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

bullgator said:


> They're just getting ready for winter.......or the rut


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

I can't understand why schotty doesn't call a qb draw. I thought that was the whole point of playing Bauta? So done with this coaching staff......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Ballgame


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

But on a positive note so yall don't think I'm just trolling..bauta throws the best ball I've seen from any of the qbs yall have. I'd stick with him for sure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

I missed the start of the game


Did the dogs do the thug dance ?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

You are 4 yards out....use your dang FULL BACK


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

Intercepted by Florida in the end zone


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Schotty. Well, umm, yeah . . . :


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Is anybody really surprised? I know I am. I thought Florida would have scored a lot more by now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

How many years has Richt been the head coach?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> But on a positive note so yall don't think I'm just trolling..bauta throws the best ball I've seen from any of the qbs yall have. I'd stick with him for sure.



Yep I have to agree..... see I really ain't mad......


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

I think they ran the irrigation system before the game and the field is wet. That's why Georgia is playing so bad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

bullgator said:


> They're just getting ready for winter.......or the rut



If that is an indicator of the winter's severity we all better buy a heavy coat.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Scarlett may become a beast.  Dude looks stout


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh just another year of the same ol thing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not shocked HW. I'm disappointed in another crap showing by a CMR team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

uga is a really bad team. expect a loss to auburn and maybe even tek. Im not being hateful with these comments, just honest.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

I swear I'm hunting next to Yosemite Sam, guy just squeezed off 3 shots in uner 10 seconds, bet he's got nothing to show for it


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm pretty concerned about the Kentucky game at this point. Would not be surprised at all if Georgia only wins one of their remaining games.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Any UGA fan that thinks that we don't have a coaching issue has bumped their nogging and hard....


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I would love to blame Richt for this game, but he's not the dummy who tried to field a punt inside the 5 and managed to give UF a TD, he's not the one who threw 4 passes who hit the WR's in the hands and they dropped.  He's not the one who held onto the ball when Malcolm Mitchell was wide open and managed to get his arm hit and threw an interception that was returned to the 3 yard line.  That being said, it was desperation to put Bauta out there, it was desperation for the stupidly designed fake punt, it's his offensive line who is getting whipped, and he hired Schottenheimer, who is a huge bust.


Verne and Gary again? You're always complaining about them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

This staff and team look lost. I feel bad for the kids. I knew this game would turn out this way but the bleeding has to stop


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Good game gators. ...... y'all came ready to play and GA. Just showed up as usual.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> uga is a really bad team. expect a loss to auburn and maybe even tek. Im not being hateful with these comments, just honest.



I think we will loose to Auburn,KY,and GT


----------



## Resica (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> I swear I'm hunting next to Yosemite Sam, guy just squeezed off 3 shots in uner 10 seconds, bet he's got nothing to show for it



Slow shooter aye. Hasn't learned to rapid fire yet. Ought to be able to get off 3 shots in 3 seconds. Don't stop shooting till they fall.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Any UGA fan that thinks that we don't have a coaching issue has bumped their nogging and hard....



I agree. But unless he resigns, Richt will be the HBC until at least 2017, even if we are not bowl eligible this year.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Good game gators. ...... y'all came ready to play and GA. Just showed up as usual.



Yep....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Resica said:


> Verne and Gary again?.



Well, I think it is a combination of them and the humidity. I think the grass is a little slippery. If it was in the dome, it would be a completely different game for sure.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2015)

Next year UGA ticket prices should be cut for big games since the majority of fans are gone early. Fans are bailing and I wonder how many recruits are bailing.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Any UGA fan that thinks that we don't have a coaching issue has bumped their nogging and hard....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I agree. But unless he resigns, Richt will be the HBC until at least 2017, even if we are not bowl eligible this year.



I know it sucks....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Why are the starters still in there?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 31, 2015)

Schotty needs to go..... and it needs to be now! Richt can go with him.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Well, I think it is a combination of them and the humidity. I think the grass is a little slippery. If it was in the dome, it would be a completely different game for sure.



Yep. My thoughts exactly!






















Buzinga


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I literally see no way this gets any better next year, or even the next year for that matter.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I think we will loose to Auburn,KY,and GT



I'm wondering if we score a touchdown the rest of the year!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

I'll take $4mil to be a good guy and a poor coach


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You'd think the head coach is in charge of teaching a player when and when not to take a fair catch. Inside the 10 was a no no when I played. Coaches put you in drills to learn to catch the ball consistently. I have 2 broken crooked fingers from wr drills.



you must remember who these coaches have to teach   you can not blame the coach for obvious player's mistakes.

i watched the Dartmouth - Harvard game..both will never be ranked, but good hard football....enjoyed watching guys who will be the future leaders of this country play....can't say that about most college football programs today


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

A first year coach just beat the breaks off of CMR


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Final score wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. We kept Florida under 40. Georgia scored about as much as I though they would


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Next year UGA ticket prices should be cut for big games since the majority of fans are gone early. Fans are bailing and I wonder how many recruits are bailing.



Like I said my wife asked why would any young man want to play for UGA when there are better teams to play for....


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 31, 2015)

Spurrier was man enough to step aside when he wasnt getting it done... Follow the lead Mr. Richt


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Like I said my wife asked why would any young man want to play for UGA when there are better teams to play for....



And that's another reason these games are important....recruiting.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 31, 2015)

I'll say this much.. even with the tipped ball interceptions Bauta looked better than the other two. I didnt say he looked good, just better than the others.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

It's a shame the mobility of Bauta was not taken advantage of by Shcotty


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2015)

Honestly guys, I just don't get it. They are as talented as anyone but just can't get it done. It has to be coaching. So many of these guys will go on to the NFL and excel just like in past years. Richt just does not get the most out of the players.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> It's a shame the mobility of Bauta was not taken advantage of by Shcotty



It's CMR way are no way......HE. Is pro style all the way why use the strength of the QB


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> It's a shame the mobility of Bauta was not taken advantage of by Shcotty



In order for that to happen they would have had to install a new offense and have not recruited for that. There are some plays that they could have used but would have been limited


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope the bus leaves schotty in jacksonville, and Richt too for that matter


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

fairhope said:


> In order for that to happen they would have had to install a new offense and have not recruited for that. There are some plays that they could have used but would have been limited



I'm not asking for a spread style offense. Just a read option every now and then and maybe a couple qb draw plays. Something, anything would have been better than what we saw.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> It's CMR way are no way......HE. Is pro style all the way why use the strength of the QB



I know. Just so frustrating. I have been a Richt supporter all the way up to the UT game. No longer.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I know. Just so frustrating. I have been a Richt supporter all the way up to the UT game. No longer.



Agree.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm usually one to give a guy tons of chances if he's showing progress.  After last year and now this year, I don't see how CMR makes it through this offseason.  He deserves better then being let go on Monday ala Al Golden style, he's done a lot for you guys, but this needs to be his last season at UGA.

Either way, good game fellas.  I made it home for the last 2/3 minutes of the game and you kids didn't look like they had quit.  Yeah there were some bone head play, made by individual player today, but we've been saying this about CMR teams for too long now.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

Been a DAWGS fan for like ever....I'm sick of this and the support CMR is getting and yes I was part of that problem of support as a fan but not any more he can take his father figure attitude and I will love you no matter what happens some where eles


----------



## srb (Oct 31, 2015)

#Cmr To Miami:::


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2015)

UGAs only scoring has been field goals for the past two games. That is unbelievable when your head coach is an offensive guy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

srb said:


> #Cmr To Miami:::



sounds right.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats Gators


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, no need for me to say anything, I've already said it.  Richt needs to go.  Now I guess the only lone Richt supporter will now post how he can't believe how all the DAWG fans want to fire the greatest coach in UGA history.  Where's Brownie at.  Way too many Fire Richt comments for him not to come here and tell everyone of you doubters that there is no one available, and remind you all of the Donnan and Goff years.   Just wait, he must be at deer camp but he will be by before long.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2015)

He's at fish camp. I have my popcorn ready and a notepad so I can write down the classic one liners he will have for the doubters.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well, no need for me to say anything, I've already said it.  Richt needs to go.  Now I guess the only lone Richt supporter will now post how he can't believe how all the DAWG fans want to fire the greatest coach in UGA history.  Where's Brownie at.  Way too many Fire Richt comments for him not to come here and tell everyone of you doubters that there is no one available, and remind you all of the Donnan and Goff years.   Just wait, he must be at deer camp but he will be by before long.



I can care less what he says,if he don't see it and is still all CMR then I want some of the stuff he is smoking cause it has his head all goofy.....

GODAWGS

WE SUCKED AT YET ANOTHER BIG GAME


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

What was the final score?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 31, 2015)

3-27


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> 3-27



Ouch


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

I hate that for Mr Richt and company


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 31, 2015)

I just read an article that said the gata has won 20 games over the dawg in the last 26 years.

AWESOME!


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 31, 2015)

Go gata


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Mr Richt will get it figured out


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Mr Richt will get it figured out



It took Vince Dooley longer than this to win a NC


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Regardless of what we get paid to do I've seen many pop warner teams execute better than this years team.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> It took Vince Dooley longer than this to win a NC



Yes


I keep hearing this


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Georgia has won 5 of the last 20 against AP top 15 opponents.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 31, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Georgia has won 5 of the last 20 against AP top 15 opponents.



Look at it this way, could be 4 out of the last 20
 Or 3 or 2 or 1 or even zero


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I'm officially off the CMR train.  I've defended him for years.  I've been hanging in there hoping that he would right the ship.  I know a lot of guys have been calling for his head for a while, but I felt like he was a good coach that always seems to have crummy luck.  I thought one day the luck would turn around.  It hasn't.

I'm not shocked we lost.  I expected us to lose by 10-14 points.  But, our performance today was unacceptable.  Like the UT game.  Like the UA game.  Like so many other games in Jacksonville.  

If we don't muff the punt, if we don't drop the wide open td, if Bauta just throws it a half second earlier, if Chubb doesn't blow out his knee, if Gurley doesn't sell his signature, if AJ Green... if... if...  I've been saying that for too long.

I expect us to lose at least 1 more game, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if we lost to AU, UK, and GT. That's not where we want to be as a program.

I love Richt.  He has elevated our program from the Goff and Donnan years.  I appreciate who he is and what he has done for the program, but he is not moving us in the right direction.  I will be sad when he steps down or gets shown the door.  I will miss him, but I think somebody else could win more games.  I just hope we can find somebody that does it with as much class and character.

I hope the annals of UGA football history are kind to CMR, but it's time to start a new chapter.


Oh, and I almost forgot... GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 31, 2015)

Bauta had the middle of the field open at least 10 times where he could have ran and got 5 yards easy, but he stood in and threw an incompletion or interception.  When he made a good throw, the receiver dropped it, especially Rome.   I don't know what Richt did to get all this bad luck with injuries, like Trenton Thompson this game, Chubb vs UT, Gurley vs Auburn last year, Keith Marshall vs UT 2 years ago, but it's not going away and besides the horrible play calling it's just another reason to get rid of Richt.  Get rid of the bad mojo and let someone else take the reigns.  Go after the coach for Houston or Memphis.  That's probably not going to happen though, with Eason coming in.  He will get 1-2 years with Eason to see if he can be the transcendent player he is thought to be.  I hope all the offensive lineman who are redshirting are good or Eason will be running for his life.  Run blocking has been horrible and Chubb really masked that.

One bright spot, the young guys on UGA's defense seem to be getting better, but they wear down after the sputtering offense can't give them any sort of break.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 31, 2015)

You Dawgs have lost your perspective. This is the SEC. Everybody loses games. Richt is a classy guy.  He recruits top teams, wins games, and plays in respectable bowl games. His only flaw is loyalty: he is too slow to replace underperforming members of his coaching staff. He will eventually deliver a championship.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Its going to be a long year. Lucky for me is I'll be in Ne for the Auburn and UK game


----------



## BG77 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been a Richt fan for long enough. I think with him playing Bauta tonight that he is trying to get pushed out to get the Miami job. Time to go.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 31, 2015)

BG77 said:


> I have been a Richt fan for long enough. I think with him playing Bauta tonight that he is trying to get pushed out to get the Miami job. Time to go.



Well he was a Miami QB


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 31, 2015)

jdgator said:


> You Dawgs have lost your perspective. This is the SEC. Everybody loses games..



Typical SEC-homeristic comment

 Alabama, LSU, Auburn, and Florida do not have to accept mediocrity or make excuses, so why should UGA? They have recently won plenty of national titles whereas UGA has been irrelevant since 1980.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2015)

His name was browning slayer...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, I can't say I wasn't shaken by Saturday, however, I am not thinking of Richt. I am thinking that Rob Sale stinks as a O line coach or our O line isn't very talented.  They can't run block worth a tinker!  A bunch of folks were calling for a QB change, but now blame the coach for listening.  You can't change the offense from pro-style to zone read in 2 weeks, but you can change up a lot of blocking schemes in that time.  In the SEC, if you don't win the line of scrimmage, you don't win.  We haven't come close to winning the line of scrimmage except against South Carolina.  The truth is the USC win is what is causing all of the malcontents to suddenly think we need to sack the coach.  We looked so good in that game and it gave FALSE expectations.  Although, the one expectation that we all could rightfully have was that the O line would be good again this year.  Will Friend must have been better than we gave him credit for.  At the same time ... Ol' Bobo ain't looking so bad now either.

Bottom line, my hat is off to the Gators who whipped us at the line.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 2, 2015)

My bad, I meant the 2 remaining Richt fans.  Richt hires the other coaches and can either fire them or find a replacement.  He didn't.  Wonder how long Richt will have to continue to finish 8and 4 or 9 and 3 and end up in pipsqueak bowls before the last 2 or maybe few more Richt guys will see it.  He's a great guy, and a great mentor, but he is only a decent coach.  But I know that the 1 or 2 Richt supporters will defend him no matter what and they can, but I hope he does take another job somewhere.  tired of just being mediocre, and having to say "wait til next year".


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> My bad, I meant the 2 remaining Richt fans.  Richt hires the other coaches and can either fire them or find a replacement.  He didn't.  Wonder how long Richt will have to continue to finish 8and 4 or 9 and 3 and end up in pipsqueak bowls before the last 2 or maybe few more Richt guys will see it.  He's a great guy, and a great mentor, but he is only a decent coach.  But I know that the 1 or 2 Richt supporters will defend him no matter what and they can, but I hope he does take another job somewhere.  tired of just being mediocre, and having to say "wait til next year".



We will be lucky to finish 6-6. GaSo could make it 5-7.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We will be lucky to finish 6-6. GaSo could make it 5-7.



losing to ga southern should get him fired


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

Time for this classic AGAIN!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> losing to ga southern should get him fired



If he drops that game I think he'll be out the door. McGarity will not be able to to get the wheeels back on the bus after that one.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> If he drops that game I think he'll be out the door. McGarity will not be able to to get the wheeels back on the bus after that one.



They're already using the spare and the other tires are bald.


----------

